# What MAC 2013 products have you been using the most?



## liba (Sep 25, 2013)

I know the year's not over yet but I've been trying to think about what were my most loved and most used items so far this year.

  It's been a weird year with tons of great products, but not so many that were above and beyond standouts that burn themselves deep into your brain with their utter specialness. We got a lot of perfect versions of things we've already had in less perfect versions, which has its good and bad points…they get a little interchangeable that way, sadly.

  For me, so far the huge unique standouts have been Zestful, Sushi Kiss, Adored, Rio, Subverted, Brazenly, Damson.

  The best-version-ever products have been Riri Boy, Feed the Senses, Temperature Rising Quad, Rainy Day Quad, Ripe For Love, Hot Nights, Bareness, Beluga, Camel Coat

  I got a lot of use out of Sweet & Sour, Caliente, Ronnie Red and Exotic Ember, even though they don't quite make either of these lists. They're just good stuff and very grabable, when I didn't have a special plan in mind. Runway Hit is going to be on this list too.

  Best collection: hands down, Nudes & Metallics.

  There are other things I loved and used, but these are the ones that got the most traction for sure.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 25, 2013)

Well 2013 has been the year I got into MAC. I had two urban decay shadow palettes and a bunch of drugstore bits and bobs. I started buying MAC products around the Baking Beauties collection but I bought mainly perm products at the time. The collection that I visually liked the most was Tropical Taboo but I found that Adored and Rio were the stand out products. For me the best collection has been Indulge, I've been using many of the lipsticks and eyeshadows on a regular basis!  Looking forward to future collections although I have too many things already!!


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 27, 2013)

Relentlessy Red from the Retro Matte collection. I love it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 27, 2013)

I use Flatter Me almost everyday as a blush. I love it.
  Also I use Heaux l/s a hell of a lot. Oh and Flamingo, almost finished with it as a matter of fact. I only bought one so I am hating finishing it up.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 27, 2013)

All lip products for me: Rosy Romance MLB Pure and tender MLB  Caliente Feel my Pluse Heaux


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 27, 2013)

Uninterrupted Hush CCB Blunt Superb Spiked Small Vanity and Stylish Me Signed, Sealed


----------



## Debbs (Sep 27, 2013)

Heroine lipgloss , Brazenly es, SM ,Fiery Impact and Hidden Treasure blushes. BG is in the running too . A bunch of lipglosses -Underdressed and too many to list. Just discovered  the beauty of Lust For Life-hooked. I am sure there are others but those stand out the most presently


----------



## luclaw88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Heroine LS
  Ririboy and Ririwoo
  Embrace ME LS


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 30, 2013)

I love loads of things from this years collections  All about orange was a huge standout ive been using the blush in honey jasmine like crazy im scared i'll hit pan any day now


----------



## Suhsealeh (Oct 1, 2013)

My Oh, Oh, Oh lipstick is almost gone. Sushi Kiss is my favorite one of all.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 1, 2013)

for 2013...
  most used? for me it's by far the bronze strobe liquid and barbados girl lustre drops...

  as liba mentioned, ronnie red lipstick has been grabbed a lot, and for a really bright red, it's surprisingly easy to wear!


----------



## geeko (Oct 1, 2013)

Been using MAC pro longwear blush in Rosy outlook quite a bit


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I didn't buy that much MAC this year. My addiction definitely cooled off a little, for the first time since I got into MAC. One of the reasons being  the price increases, I rather buy high end brands for that money, and also that some collections were hard to get here. Either they were very exclusive, or sold out very fast or not available at all, and I've become really tired of all that lately.
  Most of the items I did buy this year weren't that amazing, the most used item would be the Illustrated face palette I got recently. I didn't even plan to get it, it was an evilbay bargain. Besides that I did use Pure Zen quite a bit, I know it wasn't released this year, but I just only got it a couple of months ago.
  Ohhh wait, Stereo Rose! Was the release this year? I don't remember. If so, that's my most used item for sure. And the duo fibre eye brush.


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 2, 2013)

relentlessly red IS MY SHIT OMG
  ive used craving alot this yr its my go to pink


----------



## honey b (Oct 6, 2013)

2013 is the year I really got into Mac.  The products I use the most so far are:
  Cream Soda Blush - Archie's Girls Collection
  Lust, Rio and Adored MSFs - Tropical Taboo
  Feed the Senses l/s - Indulge Collection


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

It´s probably Après Chic l/s. :eyelove: That shade of red goes very nicely to my skintone.   I use Betty Bright l/s a lot too. It´s a bit too cool for my skintone though...


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 7, 2013)

Hands down, I use Pink Buttercream from Baking Beauties the most! It's a great every day highlighter for me. I have also gotten a lot of use out of Daydreaming eyeshadow - this summer, I did a lot of sunset-inspired eye looks.

  Others include Cream Soda blush from Archie's Girls and Ripe for Love blush from Temperature Rising. I use Feel My Pulse lipstick pretty frequently, too!


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 7, 2013)

Suprisingly probably Whisper of Guilt, I really love highlighting with it, and I almost didn't even pick it up!


----------



## darkpearl (Oct 8, 2013)

Has to be heaux for me. I am on the darker skin-tone side and it's just almost perfect for any occasion.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely Feed the Senses!


----------



## kanne (Oct 16, 2013)

Orpheus e/l, Fiery Impact blush and Feed the Senses l/s (I've literally used half the bullet in about 3 weeks!). I use all of these almost every day. My other standouts are Raspberry Swirl and Lavender Whip from Baking Beauties.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 16, 2013)

"Oh oh oh" (Betty collection) has been my everyday lipstick Soft and Gentle has been my go to highlight Mac Pro long wear concealer  Mac spiked pencil


----------



## Genn (Oct 16, 2013)

1. At Dusk  ED blush
  2. Whisper of Guilt
  3. Pleasure seeker l/s
  4. Forever Marilyn
  5. The Perfect Cheek
  6. Pure Zen


----------



## honybr (Oct 16, 2013)

Hidden Treasure blush
Caliente lipstick
Zestful EDES
Viva Glam I lipgloss


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Heaux l/s and Rhythm l/g, Wholesome l/s


----------



## ma146rina (Oct 16, 2013)

1.Sundipped prolong wear bronzer,i use it almost every day
  2.Elixir gold strobe liquid,and unfortunately i don't have a BU
  3.Embrace me l/s
  4.Veronica's Blush, i use it on top of the Perfect Cheek
  5.Heroine l/g
  6.Divine Decadence eyeshadow
  7.Rio msf


----------



## driz69 (Oct 17, 2013)

Prep and prime loose powder (I ran thru the pressed powder way to fast)
  Feel the senses lipstick (everyday new go to)
  Zoom Lash (I was sleeping on this item)


----------



## jennyap (Oct 22, 2013)

1 Plumful l/s (I got mine with Year of the Snake) 2 Oh, Oh, Oh l/s 3 Midnight Mambo l/s 4 Narcissus CSG 5 Definitely Defined EDSF 6 At Dusk EDB 7 Sweet Samba MB 8 Temperature Rising quad 9 Zestful EDES 10 Sex & the Oyster e/s


----------



## driz69 (Oct 22, 2013)

Zoom Lash
  Feel the senses lipstick
  Prep and prime loose powder
  Cork lip pencil


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 6, 2013)

Heaux! Love that lipstick.


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 6, 2013)

prep and prime lip prime


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 16, 2013)

Hot Nights blush gets used daily (perfect for my NW45 skin tone)
  RiRi Woo makes an appearance at least 3x a week
  Fix+ daily
  Cork Lipliner at least 3x a week


----------



## AutumnMoon (Nov 17, 2013)

RiRi Woo lipglass  
 Sounds Like Noise lipstick  
 deliciously rich fluid line   
 Just a Bite lipstick  
 Stormy Pink paint pot


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Nov 20, 2013)

I hardly bought anything this year!!!

  Off the top of my head, Dominate is getting the most use of all the things I picked up in 2013. I wish I had picked up Feed the Senses.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 22, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> prep and prime lip prime


  Same here. This is definitely going to be the first product I run out of. I can't believe how much it's dwindled down since I bought it. It doesn't even feel like I've had it that long but I can certainly see myself needing to buy another one before this year ends.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Nov 22, 2013)

Uninterrupted e/s
  Rio msf
  Melba blush
  Riri Woo l/s
  FOD l/s
  Vegas Volt l/s
  UTA l/s
  Bare my soul quad
  Naked Lunch e/s
  Ricepaper e/s
  Pro longwear concealer


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 22, 2013)

The Prep & Prime BB Cream
  Fixed On Drama l/s
  Riri Woo l/s
  Liquor l/g


----------



## diamonddiva (Nov 23, 2013)

For me, I would have to say: Riri Nude Riri Woo You Got It! L/g Riri Boy Stylish Me Blush Exclusive Event-I have 3!!!


----------



## LdMD (Nov 23, 2013)

The most used product from this year was "Heaux" lipstick. It's so beautiful!!! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I do love other products that were released this year, but I don't use them frequently, unfortunately.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 24, 2013)

As much as I love Mac lipsticks, this year's most used, most loved MAC product would have to go to... *drum rolls*.... MAC Immortal Flower Blush! just love the color, so gorgeous ~


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought way less MAC in 2013 than 2012, and will buy less again in 2014.

  Fave products of the year:

  Shell Pearl
  Definitely Defined
  Eclair p/p
  Amber Brick e/s
  Bare My Soul Quad
  Antonio Lopez CreativeCopper Palette
  Dare You l/s (BTM)
  Feel My Pulse l/s
  Oh, Oh, Oh l/s
  Heroine l/l

  Epic fails (not bad products, but not right for me)

  Showstopper Quad (given to daughter #1)
  Zestful (given to daughter #2)
  Diamonds CCB (loathed it enough to return)


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

MSF Rio, MSF ES Fireside, Narcissus CSG


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 24, 2013)

Blush BGGG 
  y Deeply Adore


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 24, 2013)

Diamonds and BGGG... maybe RiRi woo too.. ugh all so pretty


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 10, 2013)

Haute Altitude lipstick (Aprés Chic collection) and Hibiscus Kiss Bronzer (RiRi Fall).
  HA is great for a pink, yet subtle, lip in combination with a smokey eye, and HK is great for contouring. I've been using it every day since I got it back in September.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 10, 2013)

Outrageously Fun, RiRi Heaux, Heroine, Embrace Me, Naughty Saute lipsticks.....


----------



## Spikesmom (Dec 10, 2013)

All things Ablaze!!
  Sundipped bronzer
  Tailor Grey pp
  Cream Soda blush

  Favorite collection handsd down was Nudes & Metallics.  I use everything I got from that regularly!


----------



## Ndpendent Hussy (Dec 10, 2013)

My favourite collections this year were Temperature rising and Indulge.  Most loved items are:

  Nicki Minaj2 l/s and l/g
  Bare my soul e/s quad (fave quad)
  Riri woo l/s and l/g
  Flat out fabulous
  Heroine l/l
  Fashion boost l/l
  Narcissus l/g
  liquer l/g
  Utterly tart
  lust for life
  Vanilla diamond pigment
  Sweet pepper pigment


----------



## saralyn (Dec 11, 2013)

My most used product that released in 2013 is def RiRi Hearts MAC lipstick in Heaux   In general, my most used MAC products this year are: Pro long wear foundation in NC25 Blush in Mocha ^^I use these two almost daily


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

Whisper of Gilt
  Shell Pearl
  RiRi Woo lipstick
  Monster's Bride Palette
  Just a Bite lipstick
  Ronnie Red lipstick


----------



## liba (Jan 4, 2014)

liba said:


> I know the year's not over yet but I've been trying to think about what were my most loved and most used items so far this year.
> 
> It's been a weird year with tons of great products, but not so many that were above and beyond standouts that burn themselves deep into your brain with their utter specialness. We got a lot of perfect versions of things we've already had in less perfect versions, which has its good and bad points…they get a little interchangeable that way, sadly.
> 
> ...


  Well, it's officially time to bump this thread back!

  Nudes & Metallics is STILL my pick for Best Collection, because every single product was such high quality, not just a few standouts filled in with been-there-done-that stuff. 

  Runway Hit turned out to definitely be on my most used list and also my favorite lipsticks list for sure!! Of course, we've got to add at least Punk Couture lipstick to the unique standouts list. Lavish Living and Scene to be Seen are on there too, followed up by Centre of Attention and It's Physical f/l. 

  I'm STILL using Exotic Ember and Ripe For Love regularly, even though it's the dead of winter. Stormy Pink p/p has gotten a ton of use too - I'm so relieved it's perm. My Temperature Rising quad also gets tons and tons of use - probably the single most used quad of my whole collection. 

  The product that was the most frustrating for me were the clicky pen Sheen Supreme Lipglass Tints. I loooooooved the formula - it was so hydrating and long wearing; just amazing, but the pH pigments were so crazy-making for me, because you could never be sure what color your lips would be by the middle of the day. I guess that's OK if you're not wearing any other makeup besides some black eyeliner or some bronzer, but you couldn't do looks with it at all. I'm glad the Huggables are here, because they're so moisturizing and long wearing too, but at least the color doesn't shift around all over the place.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok let's see...
  Primers: p&p Skin enhancer neutralize(idk how i lived without this one before,it helps with my redness sooo much)
                          Vibrancy eye(it pretty much became an essential)

  MSF : Rio,Scene to be seen and Lightscapade

  Blush: LE: BGGG,Lavish Living( a revelation really,i never thought i would wear smth like that),Prom Princess (my fav dark pink blush from the bunch simply because it blends the easiest),Ripe for Love.
  P: Gentle,Warm soul,Breath of plum,Blushbaby

  Highlighters: Gold elixir Strobe liquid,Diamonds,Double Definition
  Bronzer: Sundipped (forever and always
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Lipstick : LE: Embrace me,Nude,Pleasure bomb,
  P : Brave,Honeylove,Relentlessly Red,Rebel,Creme cup,Snob,Peach blossom
  Lipglass : Viva glam Nicki, Viva glam Gaga, Liquid Passion, Heroine

  Paint pots: Stormy Pink,Antique Diamond,Indiawood,Painterly
  Eyeshadow: Divine Decadence, Damson,Her Cocoa and BMS quad, 2Xdare palette
  (and well pretty much all the neutrals,bronzy golds and browns that Mac has)
  Brush:167SE

  Fav collection: i hauled the most from Temperature Rising but i must say i LOVED the riri fall and holiday collections

  Items from previous collections that i used the most: Pink cult,Alpine Bronze and The perfect Cheek blush,Porcelain Pink and Redhead MSF,Scarlett Ibis and A perfect day lipstick,WOG.

  Fav other brand items: Too faced Pretty Rebel palette and By Candlelight highlighter,Benefit Rockateur blush,D&G chocolate eye khol,Bobbi brown Natural bronzer(the most beautiful bronzer i have ever worn,more intense than Sundipped which is my fav everyday one)


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

The top of the list would be opalesse heroine riri boy lust and my temperature rising quad.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jan 16, 2014)

I been wearing private party and exclusive event a lot as well as nude and pleasure bomb a lot. bad girl gone good blush, scene to be seen msf, deliciously rich paint pot. also supurb msf, silver dawn and sweet heat edes. chilled paint pot. and lots of deep cravings es i got a bu for that!!! oh and huggables which i own four of and adore!!! mostly been wearing mac, a few other brands here and there but its been a mac yr forsure for me!!! Oh and cant forget my mac nude eye bag with pp utterly becoming for a base or all over es when in a hurry. Close contact lipstick with oh my darling or steel kiss lg.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 21, 2014)

I would have to say off the top of my head that I have used these the most:
  Bad Girl Gone Good Blush
  RiRi Woo lipstick
  Rio MSF
  Heroine lip stick & pencil
  Private Party lipstick
  Ripe for Love blush 
  Caliente lipstick
  Heaux lipstick


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've used the heck out of Pleasure Bomb lipstick and Sweet Samba mineralize blush


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 19, 2014)

Lately my most used items are the Huggables!!!! well those are 2014 lol. I always use the nude eye kit and supurb!!! And good girl gone good blush. i think today i will wear my her cocoa palette with it.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Im a Heroine addict! Its something about that color I cant get enough of lol!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Feb 19, 2014)

mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> Im a Heroine addict! Its something about that color I cant get enough of lol!


hahaha My name is Kristin and im also a heroine addict i have to use it several times a day sometimes!!!!!


----------



## User38 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ronnie Red ls.. once a week.. lol


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

Lately I've been wearing the Huggables and Morning Rose to death. I also wear Studded Kiss at least every couple of weeks. I love SK - it's such a flattering shade and there are few dark lippies that I don't find aging now.

  Superb has been getting a lot of wear and so has Definitely Defined. Since I switched to a new BB cream that really covers my natural redness, I've been powering through both At Dusk and Bareness. I don't have a dip in either but the swoosh is long gone. I recently did a swap for Ripe for Love, and I'm sure that I'll wear that a ton all summer.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 4, 2014)

liba said:


> I know the year's not over yet but I've been trying to think about what were my most loved and most used items so far this year.  It's been a weird year with tons of great products, but not so many that were above and beyond standouts that burn themselves deep into your brain with their utter specialness. We got a lot of perfect versions of things we've already had in less perfect versions, which has its good and bad points…they get a little interchangeable that way, sadly.  For me, so far the huge unique standouts have been Zestful, Sushi Kiss, Adored, Rio, Subverted, Brazenly, Damson.  The best-version-ever products have been Riri Boy, Feed the Senses, Temperature Rising Quad, Rainy Day Quad, Ripe For Love, Hot Nights, Bareness, Beluga, Camel Coat  I got a lot of use out of Sweet & Sour, Caliente, Ronnie Red and Exotic Ember, even though they don't quite make either of these lists. They're just good stuff and very grabable, when I didn't have a special plan in mind. Runway Hit is going to be on this list too.  Best collection: hands down, Nudes & Metallics.  There are other things I loved and used, but these are the ones that got the most traction for sure.


  I totally agree about Nudes and Metallics.  I was surprised that it didn't sell out like others do.  I loved Dominate, Show All and Pre-raphaelite l/sfrom that collection.  Violetta, and Just a Bite were my other fav l/s.  For l/g I liked Utterly Tart and Hellbound.  I added a lot of Paint Pots and Pressed Pigments.  Let's Skate is my fav PP and Black Grape is my fav PPigment.    I'm really loving all of the PL lip pencils, too.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some things!


----------



## Jill1228 (May 17, 2014)

One I was NEVER expecting to like: Hautecore from the Punk Couture collection


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

- Après Chic
  - Hot Chocolate
  - Caliente
  - Feel my Pulse
  - Bare my Soul quad
  - INDULGE lipsticks
  - DIVINE NIGHT lipsticks
  - Ronnie Red
  - Archie's girls powder

  I am forgetting some other things


----------



## Kaidan (May 17, 2014)

Face:  Veronica's Blush Pearlmatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lipstick:  Flamingo, Embrace Me, Betty Bright, Haute Altitude, Sushi Kiss, and Deeply Adored from the Marilyn re-release.

  Lipgloss:  Strawberry Malt by far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eyes:  Only bought Heroine eyeshadow but haven't used it much.  I still regret not buying Parrot.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 31, 2015)

Lately I've been using RiRi Heaux and Private Party. I wish I could find another Private Party though.


----------

